# Chainrings swap from Force to Red



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm currently running a 2009 Sram Force crankset 172.5 53/39T and would like to swap the chainrings to Red my question is can I use my existng 39T Force with 53T Red or do I have to get both 53/39T from Red to install it on my Force crank arms? any suggestions or advise?


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

In my experience you can use the force 39t. I haven't encountered issues so far.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

gospastic said:


> In my experience you can use the force 39t. I haven't encountered issues so far.


Can I use the same bolts that holds the right crank arm to the chainrings?


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

I did the swap on 2010 force. I used the same bolts.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

gospastic said:


> I did the swap on 2010 force. I used the same bolts.


Do you have pics of your crankset with Red chainrings?


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

here you go:


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Super nice, thanks for the pic gospastic:thumbsup:


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

I rock a Shimano Ultegra 6650 crank w/ SRAM Red Chainrings. Same bolts, same crank arms...!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

runnerstreet said:


> I rock a Shimano Ultegra 6650 crank w/ SRAM Red Chainrings. Same bolts, same crank arms...!


You did? do you have pics?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

As long as the BCD is 130 (standard) most any ring should work.


----------

